# Gewicht im Wasser ?



## syndrom (11. Februar 2006)

Wiegt eigentlich ein Fisch im Wasser genauso wie an Land ?

Wenn man z.B mit einer geflochtenen angelt die Tragkraft 10 kg hat,

kann man dann auch nen 20 kg Fisch landen ?


----------



## gismowolf (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

Hi!
Das Gewicht eines Fisches im Wasser ist nach "Archimedes" so groß,wie die 
Wassermenge,die ein Fisch(oder ein anderer Körper)verdrängt,wiegt!


----------



## DinkDiver (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

gismowolf hat eigentlich scho alles gesagt, n Fisch "wiegt" im wasser fast gar nix allerdings kann n fisch doch ganz schön Dampf geben wenn er schwimmt und der Wasserwiderstand is auch nicht unerheblich.

Ähm ne is glaub ich doch ned richtig. Das gewicht im Wasser ist der Differenzbetrag zwischen dem Gewicht des Fisches außerhalb vom Wasser und dem Gewicht des vom Fisch verdrängtem Wasser. So stimmts glaub ich.


----------



## Joka (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

du kannst auch mit ner 10kg schnur nen 100 kg fisch landen...kommt immer drauf an wie sich der fisch wehrt


----------



## alex4 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

Außerdem spielt natürlich auch die Knotenfestigkeit, Abriebfestigkeit und und und ne Rolle!! Die Tragkraft is da glaube ich nicht soooo wichtig!!
Gruß Alex


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

Wenn du genug 10 kg Schnur hast kannst jeden Fisch damit landen .
selbst n kapitaler Wels wird nach n paar Stunden drill müde ... Musst die Bremse halt nur so eingestellt haben das nie mehr als 10 kg zug auf die Schnur wirken ...


----------



## schakal1182 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

Wie macht ihr das denn mit dem Bremse einstellen? Lasst ihr sie erstmal offen und dreht dann während dem Drill immer weiter zu bis kurz vor dem Zerreißen?
Was ich mich frage ist wie ihr diesen Punkt ermittelt...

Ihr macht die Bremse ja nicht zu bis die Schnur reißt und macht sie dann fürs nächste mal einwenig weiter auf... :q 

#c


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

nö ich hab die bremse erst zu damit der anschlag durchkommt und dreh sie danach auf , wenn nötig .

Wieweit du sie zudrehen kannst , kannst ja vorher bei nem trockentest ermitteln indem du die schnur einfach irgendwo festknotest .
Da hast du aber auch recht scgnell ein Gefühl für ....


----------



## JunkieXL (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

Die Bremse ist bei mir so eingestellt das die Rolle bei bestimmtem Zug Schnur frei gibt das teste ich halt wie ich will ich stelle sie aber her weich ein und bremse bei starken fluchten leicht mit dem Finger! Alles eine Frage der Übung


----------



## Abramis_brama (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

Am besten is ohne Bremse, besser nur zurück kurbeln!!!


----------



## esox_105 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten is ohne Bremse, besser nur zurück kurbeln!!!


 

Dann lies dir das mal in ruhe durch.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68386&highlight=r%FCcklauf


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

Es ist n unterschied ob man die offene Rücklaufsperre als Freilauf benutzt oder im Drill .
Die meisten in dem thread sind der Meinung als Freilauf taugt sie nicht .

Beim Drill ist das aber m.E. etwas ganz anderes . Sicherlich ist es üblich über die bremse zu drillen , der Drill über Rücklauf hat aber auch seine Vorteile .
Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder Sprücke wie ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das funktioniert , oder das ist eh nur ne Modeerscheinung von den PB Fans ...

Dann lass dir gesagt sein es funktioniert , ist in bestimmten Situationen auch sehr sinnvoll , und wird auch von leuten angewendet die mit PB nichts am Hut haben ...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*



> Das Gewicht eines Fisches im Wasser ist nach "Archimedes" so groß,wie die
> Wassermenge,die ein Fisch(oder ein anderer Körper)verdrängt,wiegt!


Soviel zur falsch zitierten Physiktheorie 
(Damit würde ein Stein (Metallklotz, sinkender Kunstoffblock, Goldbarren) von 1l Volumen unter Wasser genausoviel wiegen wie 1l Wasser, nämlich ca. 1 Kg. Im Originalzitat müsste es um Auftrieb gehen.)



> n Fisch "wiegt" im wasser fast gar nix


 Soviel zur unverstandenen Physiktheorie 



> Ähm ne is glaub ich doch ned richtig. Das Gewicht im Wasser ist der Differenzbetrag zwischen dem Gewicht des Fisches außerhalb vom Wasser und dem Gewicht des vom Fisch verdrängtem Wasser. So stimmts glaub ich.


 Und soviel zur: ich glaub ich habs jetzt doch verstanden mit der (hier richtigen) Physiktheorie 
Hast Du aber nicht, Luft hat nämlich auch ein Gewicht und somit nen Auftrieb
Und pssst: Gewichtskraft ist eh Masse x Erdanziehungskonstante :q 

Richtig ist: Ein Fisch wiegt im Wasser normal exakt gar nichts (=0,00... g) ,wöge er mehr, z.B. 1g würde er nämlich zu boden sinken 
Er wiegt auch nicht weniger (Abgesehen von manchen toten Fischen), weil er sonst an die Oberfläche poppen würde. 
Er weigt genausoviel, wie das Wasser der Tiefe, in der er sich befindet. (Wasser ist am Grund schwerer als an der Oberfläche, wegen unterschiedlicher Temperaturen und damit Dichten)
Getz verstanden? #h 
(Es gibt schwerere Fische, die zum Boden sinken, wenn sie sich nicht Ständig bewegen. Manche Haie, Thunfische,... Das Gewicht ist gegenüber dem Antrieb hier aber auch hier zu vernachlässigen)

Ist aber egal, die Schnur muss nicht mal die durchschnittliche Antriebskraft des Fisches halten können, wegen der Rollenbremse. Aber lang genug sein für dessen Ausdauerstrecke unter der Bremsbelastung.

Beispiel:
Also wenn man ein Boot fängt mit einem Elektromotor mit 6Kg Schubkraft, dann muss die Schnur nur Lang genug sein, um die Strecke zu reichen, die der Motor mit seiner Batterie kommt. Durch Gegenzug (Rollenbremse) kann man die Strecke verkürzen, weil der Motor nicht mehr die Volle Kraft in Schub umsetzen kann. (ab 6Kg Kraft könnte man das Boot ganz festhalten.) Und die Schnur muss noch in der Lage sein, den Strömungswiderstand des Gewässers und Trägheitsmoment des Bootes zu überwinden.
(Kräfte müsste man eigentlich in N angeben, aber das kürzt sich hier eh weg. Auch Knoten u.ä. hab ich mal aussen vor gelassen.)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## DinkDiver (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

Gscheidhaferl aber ich hab mit außerhalb vom Wasser natürlich Vakuum gemeint is doch logisch. Außerdem ist der Begriff Gewicht ja eigentlich eh falsch. Man müsste entweder von Masse oder von Gewichtskraft sprechen. Die Masse eines Gegenstandes ist immer die selbe, die Gewichtskraft ist variabel, je nachdem auf welchen Planeten man sich befindet z.B.
Und wieviel wiegt denn bitte 1l Luft?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*



> Gscheidhaferl


Danke, gleichfalls, wer ist denn mit Theorie ums Eck gekommen? 



> Und wieviel wiegt denn bitte 1l Luft?


1,293g lt. meinen Unterlagen (bei 20 Grad)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## DinkDiver (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gewicht im Wasser ?*

naja dann würde der Fehler bei meiner art des zu berechnen doch bei unter 2 Promille liegen zumindest wenn man davon ausgeht das der Fisch ungefär die dichte von Wasser hat.

Aber nichts für ungut


----------

